# Analyze this...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/24609-he-dropped-bomb-me.html

:lol: Link to my saga.

Any hoo, here's a little something for the wannabe psychologists to analyze:

Is it possible for someone to be a "Narcissistic Martyr" with tendencies toward projection?

Example: STBXH seems to derive great satisfaction in playing the game of everything is worse for ME no matter what the other person relates. Sure, your (or in this case, my) life/situation is bad but mine(his) is worse. 
Then he relates how much he does for EVERYONE but gets no credit, like DD working 2 jobs.
Finally, he insists that I wish him harm, physically, him dropping dead (BP issues) and that when I am not contacting him at all (or keeping contact to biz matters only) means I am in the "hate him" mode.

Let me say that I don't wish him to "drop dead" and to say I hate him only gives him power over me by wasting my time and energy to harbour ill feelings. Hate accomplishes nothing.

So, anyone care to offer their insights on this possible phenomenon or is it textbook.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know enough about your situation to comment, but I did look up "narcissistic martyr" and found it describes my ex-wife very accurately. For those unfamiliar with the term:

What is Narcissistic Personality Disorder?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You mean one-uppers and some pity parties?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You mean one-uppers and some pity parties?



:lol::iagree:

EXACTLY!!!!


----------

